# Tensaw River



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Any of you guys know if Live Oak Landing ever opened back up. Use to go alot when I was younger but then they closed.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Live Oak never reopened but Lower Bryants Landing is about a mile north of there. It has a nice launch and camp grounds. my father has been catching some good bream around there the past couple weeks. 50 and 60 a trip. i always loved Live Oak too, it's a shame to see it just sit there and go to waste. i only live about three miles from it.


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

_Yeah that is a shame. I live in pensacola and we use to make that drive all the time. I use to love it up there, and we always can home with a load of fish. Never tried Bryants, might have to give it a try._</p>


----------

